# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Bộ điều khiển cầm tay cho máy CNC chạy NC studio

## gelink

Chào các bác trên diễn đàn.
Em đang có một máy CNC 1305 chạy NC studio,
Bây giờ em muốn lắp thêm một điều khiển tay cho thợ dùng để cắt các tấm hình chữ nhật 
Em chủ yếu cắt mdf
Bác nào biết lắp và giá cả chỗ nào được được không?
Em cảm ơn các bác

----------

hieuchuan3dcom

----------


## suu_tam

Xưởng mình có gần chục cái máy chạy ncstudio v5. Và dùng bán phím chuột không dây là xong.

----------

haignition

----------

